# Arado Ar196



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2015)

That Bulgarian Ar196 (second photo) is White 3 of the 161 Waterplane Squadron based near Chaika on the Black Sea, 1943.

It survives today and is on display at the Military Museum (old Luftwaffe base) in Plovdiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2015)

Kreta harbour Ferntrauung 1943 (Deutsches Eherecht im Zweiten Weltkrieg â€“ Wikipedia) War marriage with parners in different places different

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2015)

5/Bordfliegerstaffel Aalborg 1941






Biscaye 6W+.N

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Kreuzer Hipper,( see post 1)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

good shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like a little silvering on the wings decals. 

Seriously, it's interesting that the centers of the crosses appear glossier than the surrounding wing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2015)

Notice the Bf109 being build along these Ar196

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## gohkl80 (Jan 4, 2016)

I saw a picture of ARADO 196 in Japanese Marking stationed at PENANG ISLAND MALAYSIA where i stayed now. Will try to locate it again


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## gohkl80 (Jan 7, 2016)

gohkl80 said:


> I saw a picture of ARADO 196 in Japanese Marking stationed at PENANG ISLAND MALAYSIA where i stayed now. Will try to locate it again


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2016)

On the Admiral Hipper, Notice the wave equalizer!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)

Lehrbildreihe der Luftwaffe - 94 Zelldias Arado 196 A3 von 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2017)

So this is like the equivalent of a cars owners manual found in the glove box?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

Kos, Greece (must be the most idilic picture ever made for a Ar196)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)

It looks like guys would pop in an inn for a pint.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2017)

"... on the water, only water, on the pier, only beer"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)

although the one in the post above isn't the Ar-196.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

maybe a Transformer....


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

Ar-196 v-4


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

*Arado Ar-196A3 2.SAGr125 (7R+BK) Crete Mediterranean 1942* 
Arado Ar 196

The Ar 196 was primarily built as a shipboard reconnaissance aircraft and was manufactured by the German firm Arado. The first prototype was started in 1936 and by the following year it was selected as the winner of a Kriegsmarine design contest, and became the standard aircraft of the Kriegsmarine (German Navy) throughout World War II. As the war progressed it's war time role was expanded. The Ar 196 was responsible for the sinking of at least one merchant ship and accounted itself well in a dog fight shooting down several allied aircraft. Like so many other German aircraft very few survive to this day.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

*Arado Ar-196A2 2.SAGr125 over the destroyer Marasti built in Italy for the Romanian Navy*


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)

the 196 being maed


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

They threw that 109 in the pic just to drive me nuts


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2017)

So this might be a good place to ask...

Anyone know what the cable shown in the below pic is for and it's detailed layout? It shows up in some flying pics as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

Bump for #62.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry Andy, nothing in the 196 books. I have a few Luftwaffe maritime aircraft books I'll look through


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

Been through the maritime books and nada. This is the clearest photo of that area I could find...




​
​


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Geo. I've scoured everything I have and can't anything better than the shot I posted. I have the one above as well, showing that whatever this line is, it was also there in flight.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## turbo (Sep 7, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> So this might be a good place to ask...
> 
> Anyone know what the cable shown in the below pic is for and it's detailed layout? It shows up in some flying pics as well.
> 
> View attachment 381696



Hey Andy, if those are the cables originating from the cockpit maybe they are the float water rudder retraction system? Even in small floatplanes today, this is operated by a lever via a cable and pulley system on the outside of the float. The water rudders also have steering actuator cables which are connected to the cockpit rudder pedals.

You can see the water rudders in the deployed position in one of the pictures in post #26.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2017)

Hmmm, maybe. But the cables don't seem to appear on the port side and in some pics, not at all.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)

I have tried to find out what these cables were for. But I couldn't find anything. However I would like to say thet these cables don't seem to be for controling of the float rudders. For sure these didn't come into the fuselage and the plane cockpit. It seems that there was a small slot in the fuselage where a kind of short line mounting with a kind of shekel was attached.It looks like a kind of a tensioner I would say. These lines ( cables ) seen in Andy's pic were attached there with loops at their ends. The two shots below show it quite clearly. Also I agree that these lines weren't at the port side what can be noticed in all images presenting the fuselage site. Additionally I have seen a couple of pics of the plane where the starboard is presented and these lines weren't there too.









What is more , these parts marked with the yellow arrows don't seem to be these lines. The one marked on the float strut seems to be the light trick at the area where the fuel lines ( feed and return ) run in the strut between the wooden parts giving the strut the drop shape. Here is a pic of the same plane Andy posted above ( I have found it at the Falkeeins's site ). In the pic the two channels in the float strut can be noticed better. But I'm not sure fully about tha because in a couple of other images it seems like there really was the cable there . See the two next shots ...














The next thing is the dark line pointed with the second arrow suggesting entring of the line into the float. I would say it is not the part of the line. There are two such pieces that are thicker and look like vent pipes rather or short cables. Because of the angle the pic was taken with, these can be considered the cables or panel lines but they just are protruding from the float actually. I have found another pic where the rear one can be noticed in there too.

















And the third arrow pointing the cable going back.... again it is not seen fully but it seems that the end of the line was attached to the small ring at the float back. Andy's pic doesn't show it clearly but there are two images of another plane ( IMHO it is the another Arado of a plane line floating at the shore seen in all pics on the Falkeeins" site ) with the detail seen very nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks for trying Wojtek. I think I will leave it off my model given that we can't nail down the purpose. It occurred to me that the line on the float could be a grab line for rescuing people at sea but it doesn't explain why it apparently goes up to the fuselage, unless it was intended to be something to hook onto whilst going up the ladder. Not likely though.

Incidentally, the lines are shown on this detail of the removable strut from one of the manuals: Unfortunately, they aren't called up in the item list.


----------



## turbo (Sep 9, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks for trying Wojtek. I think I will leave it off my model given that we can't nail down the purpose. It occurred to me that the line on the float could be a grab line for rescuing people at sea but it doesn't explain why it apparently goes up to the fuselage, unless it was intended to be something to hook onto whilst going up the ladder. Not likely though.
> 
> Incidentally, the lines are shown on this detail of the removable strut from one of the manuals: Unfortunately, they aren't called up in the item list.
> 
> View attachment 382545



I was thinking something similar Andy - maybe it's a line for a grappling hook to grab onto when trying to manoeuvre the plane to be craned onto a ship or moored at a pontoon or jetty. The configuration is still curious though.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2017)

Yep.. it is very possible. Additionally you may notice a similar way of attaching of a line at the starboard front area of the Arado...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2017)

Andy, I found a quite nice pic of the line mounting/fastening on the starboard...interesting is that there can be seen two thin cables attached as well.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2017)

The second cable on the right side seems to go under the cowl and maybe attaches to the fixture on the left side???


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)

Yep that's very possible. I have been thinking about that same way.


----------



## turbo (Sep 12, 2017)

I still can't help but think it's something to do with rigging for helping to retrieve the plane by hoisting. It's a bit hard to see exactly what's happening, but in these pictures the observer is attaching guidelines to this area and the rings and hooks in the pictures above would be consistent with this. In the last picture you can also see guidelines attached to the starboard float.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)

I agree.. this is the reason for having them attached there .


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2017)

Makes sense. In construction when lifting a large load with a crane, there is always a "tag line" attached to the load so that a man on the ground can control the swing and spin of the object. Doesn't account for the line on the strut and floats though but I do agree that it's likely to allow catching the aircraft with a boat hook and for assisting with access.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Alxg (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey, Im working in a small ROV company in Norway and recently found an almost intact arado ar196 on the bottom of the sea. I will soon go for another dive, so if anyone has any request for videos/pictures let me know  And can anyone help me with determining if its a A2, A3 etc?
I made a short video of the previous dive: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VaZS-NQi58_

And if anyone is an Arado 196 fan I would recommend: Valiant Wings Publishing Airframe Album 7, The Arado Ar 196. A Detailed Guide To The "Eyes Of The Kriegsmarine"


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2018)

Great find. Start by seeing if there are bomb shackles under the wings. If so, the model is an A-2 or higher. If you can find the rear-firing gun, a twin barrel would make it an A-5. I'm not sure what you can do to distinguish an A-2, 3, and 4 as apparently the differences were structural.

Of course, if you can find the data plate which includes the aircraft serial number and type, then you will have a full ID. I don't know where the data plate is located on the 196.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2018)

Great to see the Arado - and nice music on the video too.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 196 CA 13X18CM SEEFLUGZEUG SEEPFERD NORWEGEN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orig. Foto Wasser See Flugzeug Arado Ar 196 + Bf.Gr.196 + Spruch + Aalborg (2) | eBay

Himmel arsch und Zwirn is said when annoyed at somebody/thing


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orig. Foto Wasser See Flugzeug Arado Ar 196 + Bf.Gr.196 + Aalborg / Dänemark (3) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orig. Foto Wasser See Flugzeug Arado Ar 196 + Bf.Gr.196 + Aalborg / Dänemark (1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2019)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Arado Ar 196 - Norwegen - Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Wasserflugzeug mit Kennung (11,5 cm x 8 cm) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hammer-Fotoalbum-Kreta-Sougia-Italien-LW-Seeaufklärung-Aufklärungsgrp.126 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Foto Infanterie Regt 324 Finnland Wasserflugzeug Arado Ar 196 mit Arzt gelandet | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Captured German Cruiser & Seaplane, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hunter (Nov 1, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> So this might be a good place to ask...
> 
> Anyone know what the cable shown in the below pic is for and it's detailed layout? It shows up in some flying pics as well.


Hi, I just wanted to let you know that a small team of enthusiasts in northern germany is currently restoring a US-owned Arado 196A-5. I am part of that group of 5-6 men and we are progressing slowly with the restoration work. I found this forum via foto search and people here posted some interesting and detailed photographs, partially very helpful for our work. Thank you for that! The loan aircraft (spoils of war cannot be handed back under US law) we restore is officially serialled 623183, a late fokker-built aircraft. I say officially because during stripping the fuselage down to the welded steel structure we found the serial plate with a beat printed 196 0293 which hints to a 1942 Warnemuende-built example. The whereabouts of the aircraft are not known until today. We have no history about the aircraft before its delivery as spoils of war with the battle cruiser Prinz Eugen and its sister aircraft, still sitting in storage at the Smithsonian. We have no idea about the serial confusion between 623183 and 196 0293 To answer your questions. Yes, these lines you marked on the photograph, are as suggested, catching lines or mooring cables for mooring the aircraft ashore or help maneuvering the aircraft during lifting the aircraft on board ships. The routing of these cables is well documented in the maintenance handbook. The maintenance handbook together with more or less useful fotos is the only documentation we have for our restoration project. Okay, the routing starts on a shackle on the front end of each float. There are three cables, one on each side of the aircraft and the third for the rear part. I deliver a screenshot of the routing description from the Float section of the maintenance book. I can provide more information if you wish. Hope I could help.
Edit: The Serial plate can be found on the left fuselage main frame, only a few inches behind the wing pivot point. See foto below or www.arado196.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

36. Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Detailaufnahme Top !Originalfoto Arado Kriegsmarine | eBay
33. Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Arado beim Start Originalfoto Kriegsmarine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Luftwaffe Arado Ar 196 in Bismarck ready for launch 1256 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Foto Arado Ar 196 Wasser Flugzeug Luftwaffe Griechenland oder Frankreich? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Foto Arado Ar 196 Wasser Flugzeug Luftwaffe Griechenland oder Frankreich? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Foto Arado Ar. 196 Wasser Flugzeug Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Foto Arado Ar. 196 Wasser Flugzeug Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Foto Arado Ar 196 Bord Flugzeug Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

2616 Foto Flugzeug Arado Ar 196 Beute Willow Grove Wasserflugzeug Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

X6613 Foto Schiff Kriegsschiff Admiral Hipper Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Kennung ID | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

X6612 Foto Schiff Kriegsschiff Admiral Hipper Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Kennung ID | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

X6611 Foto Schiff Kriegsschiff Admiral Hipper Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Kennung ID | eBay

6W+AN

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2021)

OK now that's interesting. What's the tarp like think floating under the plane?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)

IMHO that's a mat for catching, towing while picking the plane up during motion of a ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2021)

Recovering the SOC Seaplane

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)

I would say here can be seen the way of catching... from 1:23 .... especially at 1:29

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 17, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Recovering the SOC Seaplane


That was quite an interesting read. It gives me a new perspective on Naval air operations. To be flying around at night to be in position to start scouting in an easy aerial target and then being expendable so as not to endanger your ship. Navigating a big empty ocean in a rubber raft is something I would be quite leery of. Great post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks guys. Never knew but also never gave it a thought. I can see how the sled would help.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Seeflugzeug Arado Heinke Seeflugplatz Brest See Fernaufklärer | eBay

Notice bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2021)

Heinkel Seeflugzeug Geschwaderabzeichen Fernaufklärer Flugzeug Brest Roscanvel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2021)

Brest Seeflugzeug Arado 196 Flugplatz Seefestung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

Foto. Bilderdienst: Baltischen raum -flugzeug AR-196 - 6.10.1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto. Bilderdienst: Baltischen raum -flugzeug AR-196 - 6.10.1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>





Snautzer01 said:


> Heinkel Seeflugzeug Geschwaderabzeichen Fernaufklärer Flugzeug Brest Roscanvel | eBay
> 
> View attachment 624032



Captured Breguet 521 flying boats in the background of this, the biplane trimotor, and the previous image. Bv 138 to the left of this image.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ " Narvik 1943,Bordflugzeug Arado Ar196 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ " Narvik 1943,Bordflugzeug Arado Ar196 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Tirpitz rowing boat Narvik 1943 Bordflugzeug

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Feb 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scharnhorst boardplane seaplane goes to the water














KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" Bordflugzeug Wasserflugzeug geht zu Wasser ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" Bordflugzeug Wasserflugzeug geht zu Wasser ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scharnhorst boardplane seaplane back on board


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Scharnhorst getting boardplane seaplane back on board



















KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" Bordflugzeug Wasserflugzeug an Bord heben ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie KM Schlachtschiff "Scharnhorst" Bordflugzeug Wasserflugzeug an Bord heben ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

Catapult Hipper














Foto Wasserflugzeug auf Katapult-Kriegsschiff/Kreuzer Hipper 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wasserflugzeug auf Katapult-Kriegsschiff/Kreuzer Hipper 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Float detail














Wasserflugzeug Arado Ar 196 + Ju 52 Schwimmer Schwimmflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wasserflugzeug Arado Ar 196 + Ju 52 Schwimmer Schwimmflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2022)

Great pic.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 17, 2022)

Some excellent pics here: Seeaufklärungsgruppe 126 - SAGr 126 Arado Ar 196

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Bordflugzeug startet






perhaps this one Nach 68 Jahren: Kriegsflugzeug kehrt nach Deutschland zurück - WELT









RR ! Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Bordflugzeug startet KriegsMarine 2.WK Nr.312 | eBay


Entdecken Sie RR ! Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Bordflugzeug startet KriegsMarine 2.WK Nr.312 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kreuzer Prinz Eugen airplane stowage hangar














RR ! Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Bordflugzeug Hahne KriegsMarine 2.WK Nr.311 | eBay


Entdecken Sie RR ! Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Bordflugzeug Hahne KriegsMarine 2.WK Nr.311 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kreuzer Prinz Eugen














RR ! Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Bordflugzeug Norwegen KriegsMarine 2.WK Nr.317 | eBay


Entdecken Sie RR ! Foto Kreuzer Prinz Eugen Bordflugzeug Norwegen KriegsMarine 2.WK Nr.317 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ " Narvik 1943,Bordflugzeug Arado Ar196 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Top Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff "TIRPITZ " Narvik 1943,Bordflugzeug Arado Ar196 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



"It'll never work, Herr Kapitan; there's not enough space amidships for the catapult..."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

Bismarck 05-05-1941 in Gotenhafen















Super seltenes Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff Bismarck am 5.5.1941 in Gotenhafen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Super seltenes Originalfoto, Schlachtschiff Bismarck am 5.5.1941 in Gotenhafen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2022)

BB+YF Tirpitz














Foto Schlachtschiff Tirpitz Arado fliegt vorbei | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schlachtschiff Tirpitz Arado fliegt vorbei in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BB+YF Tirpitz
> 
> View attachment 693163
> 
> ...


Same bird as on this photo - just making a connection for easier research.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

bringt den Arzt Finnland Urwald Seeen














Foto Orginal 2.WK Arado 198 Wasserflugzeug bringt den Arzt Finnland Urwald Seeen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Orginal 2.WK Arado 198 Wasserflugzeug bringt den Arzt Finnland Urwald Seeen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------

